# Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???



## zrako (17. Dezember 2008)

hab meine ausrüstung neu aufgebaut und etwa 5500€ investiert#q:m


----------



## duck_68 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Geld


----------



## gringo92 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

ich hab so ca. 600 euronen verprallert


----------



## Master Hecht (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

knapp 90 euro...


----------



## suchti (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

bis jetz so knapp 50€ aber weinachten kommt ja noch...


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Du hast die Antwort " nix " vergessen. |rolleyes

Neues Zeug kauf ich mir meistens nur dann, wenn etwas unreparabel kaputtgegangen ist. Manche Ruten und Rollen fische ich schon seit 25 Jahren. Und, man glaubt es kaum, ich fang sogar ab und zu nen Fisch.


----------



## ickesdt (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Bis jetzt knapp 2500 euro mit Boot und so...


----------



## zrako (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast die Antwort " nix " vergessen. |rolleyes
> 
> Neues Zeug kauf ich mir meistens nur dann, wenn etwas unreparabel kaputtgegangen ist. Manche Ruten und Rollen fische ich schon seit 25 Jahren. Und, man glaubt es kaum, ich fang sogar ab und zu nen Fisch.


 
na n paar haken, bleie oder schnur wirste dir doch sicher gekauft haben


----------



## Friedfischschreck (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Zu viel XD

Ne, mal im ernst. Ich habe keine Ahnung wieviel ich dieses Jahr rausgeschmissen habe. Mussten ja auch unbedingt mal wieder Delkim TXI werden |rolleyes
Aber was tut man nicht immer für das schönste Hobby der Welt...


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Bei mir war'n es ca.1000Euro im Karpfenbereich (lag aber auch an nem Neunen Zelt,Bedchair,Carpchair,Schlafsack ect...)


----------



## maesox (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Dieses Jahr gabs einiges an Veränderungen. Da fehlt zu den 3000€ nimmer viel. Muß aber auch sagen,daß ich vieles verkauft habe|rolleyes



Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## Casualties (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Ich kanns nicht genau sagen aber 
ich habs mal krob durchgerechnet müssten so 
zwischen 1000 ->1500€ gewesen sein.

und 2009 wirds wa. noch mehr (Zelt, neue Heitzunh uvm.)|bigeyes


----------



## Marc 24 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Bei mir müssten es ca. 500€ gewesen sein. 1-2 "größere" Teile waren dabei, sonst aber auch ziemlich viel Kleinzeug, das sich übers Jahr hinweg ziemlich summiert. Dafür lagen die Kosten im letzten Jahr gut bei dem 3-4fachen, da noch mehr aufgebaut wurde |supergri.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Zuviel 

Hab aber auch massig bei ebay abgestoßen.


Wenn ich hier lese, was hier die Jugend heutzutage für Angelgerät ausgibt bzw. ausgeben kann... da fällt mir nur "Die Gnade der späten Geburt" ein


----------



## Spinnfisch (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Ich hab auch so 500€ ausgegeben (viel Kleinzeug)


Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Zuviel
> Wenn ich hier lese, was hier die Jugend heutzutage für Angelgerät ausgibt bzw. ausgeben kann... da fällt mir nur "Die Gnade der späten Geburt" ein


 
Ich mach nen Ferienjob


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Zuviel
> 
> Hab aber auch massig bei ebay abgestoßen.
> 
> ...


 

tja so ist das wenn mami und papi keine zeit haben und es so ausgleichen wollen oder eben die kinder alles in ar....geschoben bekommen....


also ich habe seit 10jahren jetzt mal wieder die ausrüstung erneuert und habe meine selbstverdienten 1200euro schön angelegt in ruten und rollen...was ich ebenvorher nicht konnte da dort das geld trotz ferienjob nicht reichte...


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so 500€ ausgegeben (viel Kleinzeug)
> 
> 
> Ich mach nen Ferienjob



Du, ich gönn Dir das von ganzem Herzen #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> tja so ist das wenn mami und papi keine zeit haben und es so ausgleichen wollen oder eben die kinder alles in ar....geschoben bekommen....
> 
> 
> also ich habe seit 10jahren jetzt mal wieder die ausrüstung erneuert und habe meine selbstverdienten 1200euro schön angelegt in ruten und rollen...was ich ebenvorher nicht konnte da dort das geld trotz ferienjob nicht reichte...



Lui, da mag in Einzelfällen was dran sein, die Regel ist es wohl aber nicht.

Außerdem gehts in diesem Thread nicht darum, lassen wir das Thema einfach hier raus #h


----------



## Hanno (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Bei mir warens auch ca. 1000-1500, hab auch so gut wie alles im Karpfenbereich dieses Jahr gekauft... Da wären dann 2 Ruten, 2 Rollen, H-Bars, Rod Pod (Pod krieg ich dieses Weihnachten) und Bissis, Kleinteile uvm....! Die teureren Sachen krieg ich meistens zu Weihnachten oder Geburtstag (nächsten Monat ists wieder so weit!), die Kleinteile, Boilies und so weiter kauf ich mir vom Taschengeld... Bei mir ists immer so: 200 Euro sparen, alles auf einmal ausgeben, das ganze wiederholt sich dann....|supergri
Liegt daran, dass der nächste gute TD über 100km weg ist... (Adventure Fishing in Hamburg) 
Außerdem bin ich noch Raubfischangler, also dafür gibt man dann ja auchnoch Geld aus und so weiter... Wenn man alleine bedenkt, was Jerks so pro Stück kosten...|rolleyes


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Hi! Ich habe kürzlich beschlossen mit dem Bleigießen zu beginnen, weil ich so ein "wenn schon - denn schon..." Typ bin, gingen dafür allein 1500 über den Tisch. Der Rest lag dieses Jahr auch in dem Bereich - irgendwie gruselig... .
Petri!


----------



## hechtler1 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

hallo , 
ich habe mir auch viele neue sachen gekauft ( 2 ruten , 2 rollen , Zelt , Liege ..........), und bin ca. 1500 € losgeworden kann auch nen biss mehr sein !!

MfG Kevin


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Also ich hab so etwa 300€ ausgegeben. Dabei:2Ruten, 3Rollen, Karpfenkescher, bequemer Stuhl und diverses anderes Zubehör.


----------



## Luiz (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

auch viel zuviel, grad noch ne Daiwa TD Zillion 100SHL bestelllt .


----------



## MrTom (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Ich habe kürzlich beschlossen mit dem Bleigießen zu beginnen, weil ich so ein "wenn schon - denn schon..." Typ bin, gingen dafür allein 1500 über den Tisch.



Wenn man mal ein Blei grosszügig mit 2,50€ ansetzt so sind das 600 Bleie|kopfkrat
Wenn es nur für den Eigenbedarf ist hast du dich verkalkuliert:m

mfg Thomas


----------



## williwurm (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

ich hab so um 1000€ injahr


----------



## gringo92 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Zuviel
> 
> Hab aber auch massig bei ebay abgestoßen.
> 
> ...



mir fällt dazu nur ein <---- held der arbeit


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Hab wohl so 200-400€ dieses Jahr in Angelsachen investiert. 
Kann ich garnicht genau sagen, und wenn ich das jetzt durch rechne, dann wirds etwas flau in der Magengegend. :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier lese, was hier die Jugend heutzutage für Angelgerät ausgibt bzw. ausgeben kann... da fällt mir nur "Die Gnade der späten Geburt" ein




Na Zottelchen,

so wie ich dich einschätze (von mir _weiß_ ich es), haben wir in der Sturm- und Drangphase massig Geld für den nächsten Rausch UND neues Angelzeug ausgegeben.


----------



## bmt_hethske (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Ich hab ca. 2000 Euro ausgegeben, neue Fliegenrute, Rolle, Schnur, Wathose, Stiefel, Spinnrute usw.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



gringo92 schrieb:


> mir fällt dazu nur ein <---- held der arbeit


Wie gesagt Jungs, ich gönn es euch von Herzen #h




Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Na Zottelchen,
> 
> so wie ich dich einschätze (von mir _weiß_ ich es), haben wir in der Sturm- und Drangphase massig Geld für den nächsten Rausch UND neues Angelzeug ausgegeben.


Öh... äh... hmmmm... 


Ich muß weg


----------



## CarpMetty (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Moin!
Bei mir waren es 2000€!!! Ohne die Kohle für Futter, und Kleinkram!!!#d


----------



## Leski (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Bei mir warens im Karpfenbereich mit Futter und im Raubfischbereich bestimmt an die 2000Euro.

Ich|krach:Freundin :q


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Hi! @ Mr Tom; Ich angel oft im Rhein - da gehen viele schwere Blei drauf.. .
Und schau mal wie schön man damit spielen kann..


----------



## CarpMetty (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> Ich|krach:Freundin :q



Das Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor......


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Also ne Stippersaison mit allen drum und dran,sind wir bei ca 10.000€-30.000€ je nachdem wo man hinfährt wie oft man trainiert usw.Da ist jetzt alles mit drin Sprit Startgeld Köder Tackel Kosten usw.Aber da darf man sich keine gedanken drüber machen.Dieses Jahr wahr es wieder viel zuviel an Kohle. 
lg


----------



## crossfire (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Bei mir müssten es so 1200euro sein.
Grundtackel (Ruten,Rollen, wurden ausgestauchst und dann kam noch nen Pod günstiger daher das Summiert sich)da jetzt wird nur noch aufgestockt:g


Boot, Echo steht auch schon hoch auf der Liste wird aber wohl den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## Fischstäbchen (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Hallo, 
komm so auf 1500€ wenn ich nix vergessen hab. Finde aber das es das wert ist für sein Hobby:q.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



zrako schrieb:


> na n paar haken, bleie oder schnur wirste dir doch sicher gekauft haben


 
Lass mal überlegen....................... Nö.

Wobbler zählen ja nicht hier im Karpfenforum:q


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



gründler schrieb:


> Also ne Stippersaison mit allen drum und dran,sind wir bei ca 10.000€-30.000€ je nachdem wo man hinfährt wie oft man trainiert usw.Da ist jetzt alles mit drin Sprit Startgeld Köder Tackel Kosten usw.Aber da darf man sich keine gedanken drüber machen.Dieses Jahr wahr es wieder viel zuviel an Kohle.
> lg



Boor, das sind ja Dimensionen.
Das könnte ich niemals bezahlen|gr:


----------



## gringo92 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



gründler schrieb:


> Also ne Stippersaison mit allen drum und dran,sind wir bei ca 10.000€-30.000€ je nachdem wo man hinfährt wie oft man trainiert usw.Da ist jetzt alles mit drin Sprit Startgeld Köder Tackel Kosten usw.Aber da darf man sich keine gedanken drüber machen.Dieses Jahr wahr es wieder viel zuviel an Kohle.
> lg



so viel kohle für nen paar köderfische ?
das musst du mir mal genauer erklären !

was kostet es an so einem "wettkampf" teilzunehmen ?

sry aber damit kenn ich mich absolut nicht aus , ich fang meine köfis mit einer 20euro rute


----------



## Carpkiller07 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Habe dieses Jahr nochmal ordendlich aufgerüstet:
2 Rollen 
2 Ruten
1 Wathose
Baits 
Kleinzeug
Winterskin
Swinger
.
.
.
.

Summa sumaro CA. 1200-1400


----------



## Xarrox (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

VIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLL ZUUUUUUUUU VIIIIIEEEEEEEL !!!!!!!!|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

Naja so um die 1000 Euro sind das bestimmt gewesen und 3 neue rollen kommen auch noch aber erst anfang des jahres


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



gringo92 schrieb:


> so viel kohle für nen paar köderfische ?
> das musst du mir mal genauer erklären !
> 
> was kostet es an so einem "wettkampf" teilzunehmen ?
> ...


 

Nun ja wenn du zb.nach Cheb fährst biste für 5 tage Angeln so um 2500€ los.Na ja und Köderfische fangen ist das nicht mehr,das ist schon bißchen mehr als nur Köfis fangen.
Aber euch alles zu erklären wäre zuviel,aber ihr habt ja googel und co.Wie gesagt kommt drauf an wie Hardcore man es betreibt.Aber bei sagen wir mal 30-40 Groß-Veranstaltungen im jahr kommt man schon auf summen an der 20.000€ grenze.Also ich rechne alles von Sprit Unterkunft bis zur Made Futter usw.Ja Profistippen hat ein Nachteil es ist teuer.
lg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

gringo92@ 
Also  Ne gute Kopfrute komst du locker mal auf  1000-3000€  für jedes Gewäser ne andere
Sagen wir mal 3 Stück
-Futter pro Fischen ca 5kg(Wettkampf+Training)
-Maden ca2Liter Pro fischen
-Sitzkipe  ca 300-1000€
-Dazukommen noch Fedderruten,Match ,Poloruten
-Futterkörbe,Waagler,Posen.
-Startgelder

So hier mal ne kleine Liste  bin nicht jetzt der Profi   auskennen tuh ich mich ein wenig


----------



## suchti (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

und ich hab dacht Karpfenangeln sei teuer...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

gründler@  Täures  Hobby deswegen bin ich zum Karpfen fischen über getretten, aber so ne 13m  rute in der Hand da rast das Herz noch immer )


----------



## gringo92 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

boar das hätt ich echt nicht gedacht :O

ne rute zum stippen 1000euronen ? das is ja mal echt heavy


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Ich denke mal so ca  500€ euro waren es ca bei mir, das meiste sind eben die Baits  den rest kauft man sich ja nur ein mal :m


----------



## j4ni (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



gringo92 schrieb:


> boar das hätt ich echt nicht gedacht :O
> 
> ne rute zum stippen 1000euronen ? das is ja mal echt heavy



Kommt halt immer darauf an was man a) will und b) damit macht...bei 1000 ist man aber noch nicht im HighEndbereich wie man munkelt 
Ich war dieses Jahr brav und hab, ohne Kleinkram, deutlich unter 500 ausgegeben....

@Ralle: Wenn man beim Schleppen Karpfenschnüre einsammelt, fällt dann das verwendete Benzin unter Tackle  ?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> tja so ist das wenn mami und papi keine zeit haben und es so ausgleichen wollen oder eben die kinder alles in ar....geschoben bekommen....



Boah..... :v

Na und? Wenn Mama und Papa das Geld haben?
Wenn du es genau wissen willst hab ich 1600-1800€ von meiner Mami gesponsert bekommen und hab 2008 nicht eine Minute gearbeitet|uhoh:............


2007 dafür aber wie ein Ochse, konnte danach 3 Hosen und Unmengen Shirts wegwerfen, musste 10h täglich schaffen gehen, war von 6:00-18:00Uhr nicht zuhause, hab täglich blutige Hände gehabt, war am ganzen Körper vereitert und konnte mich kaum noch bewegen, Schmerzen rund um die Uhr und eine PVC angereicherte Lunge, die mir noch viele Monate Freude bereitete (Glasfaserbearbeitung ohne Schutzmaßnahem sei dank...). Außerdem hab ich am Ende auch noch am wenigsten Geld von allen meinen Kumpels verdient, trotz der schwersten Arbeit...
2009 muss wieder gearbeitet werden...
Wie schön, dass man sich in Internetforen niemals rechtfertigen muss...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



j4ni schrieb:


> @Ralle: Wenn man beim Schleppen Karpfenschnüre einsammelt, fällt dann das verwendete Benzin unter Tackle  ?


 
Wenn ich bei der Fahrt nach Holland ´nen Hasen überfahre, verbuche ich die Kosten ja auch nicht unter " Jagdausgaben ". :q

Aber gut, wenn man die Frage nicht auf´s Karpfenangeln beschränkt, hab ich dieses Jahr max 200 € ausgegeben. Das meiste aber für Nebenkosten ( Benzin, Erlaubnisscheine ).
Rein an Angelgerät waren´s keine 50 €.


----------



## Fanne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Boah..... :v
> 
> Na und? Wenn Mama und Papa das Geld haben?
> Wenn du es genau wissen willst hab ich 1600-1800€ von meiner Mami gesponsert bekommen und hab 2008 nicht eine Minute gearbeitet|uhoh:............
> ...




johnny 

hau mal nicht so auf die kacke!
schön aber das du arbeitest für dein geld nur erzähle uns nicht das du im glasfaserbereich ohne schutzmaske oä arbeitest!,das würde a  kein chef  dulden und b die folge schäden wären ziemlich hoch!

blutige hände und körer vereitert? 

erzähle uns kein schmarrn das würdest du , der von seiner mama knapp 1500 euro bekommt für nichts tun und sich davon angelgeräte kauft nie machen! ich  zumindest kanns 
nicht ansatzweise glauben was du hier schreibst !!


gruss


----------



## j4ni (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei der Fahrt nach Holland ´nen Hasen überfahre, verbuche ich die Kosten ja auch nicht unter " Jagdausgaben ". :q


Riischhhtischhhhh....das nennt man nämlich Gewinn!


----------



## Mini-Broesel (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

moin,
so mit allem kleinkram zusammen so etwa 1000#h


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Fanne schrieb:


> johnny
> 
> hau mal nicht so auf die kacke!


Ja, hast Recht, sorry...



Fanne schrieb:


> schön aber das du arbeitest für dein geld nur erzähle uns nicht das du im glasfaserbereich ohne schutzmaske oä arbeitest!,das würde a  kein chef  dulden und b die folge schäden wären ziemlich hoch!



Hab mich auch Anfangs gewundert. Nix Schutzmaske, Kleidung oder Handschuhe, aber ich werde nie wieder auch nur einen Fuß in diese Fabrik setzen...



Fanne schrieb:


> erzähle uns kein schmarrn das würdest du , der von seiner mama knapp 1500 euro bekommt für nichts tun und sich davon angelgeräte kauft nie machen!


Ich sollte mal einen ''Einblick in die Berufswelt'' erhalten
Ab nächsten Jahr bekomm ich aber einen Job der zu mir passt, Kassierer an der Tanke neben an


----------



## Fanne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ich sollte mal einen ''Einblick in die Berufswelt'' erhalten
> Ab nächsten Jahr bekomm ich aber einen Job der zu mir passt, Kassierer an der Tanke neben an




wünsch dir viel glück dabei und vorallem ne überfallfreie zeit

*ps* gib net soviel für den ankelkram aus , der fisch der unten am köder knabbern soll interessiert es recht wenig  ob dein kram 1500€ gekostet hat:q


net zu sehr dran hochziehn bitte und keine diskussion jetz #6

grüsse


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Also ich habe dieses jahr ca. 500 € ausgegeben, da ich letztes jahr ein bisschen gespart habe und 2008 mal ein bisschen mehr Kohle hatte, konnte ich mir mal wieder 3 Combos leisten + jegliche Köder und Haken ..usw.


LG Svenno


----------



## Magnumwerfer (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Nach 10 Jahren Pause die Rollen mit neuer Schnur bestückt, je (14Teuro)150m Powerline 0,14 und 0,07 und eine Tageskarte 10Teuro für den Ismaninger Speichersee.

Das Ergebnis, nach 10 Minuten ein 86iger Hecht, 4kg, ich bin zufrieden!  

http://gigafish.de/images/medium/powerline-gruen-ohne-daten.jpg


----------



## Paddy 15 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

ca  5oo war nur wgen der neuen karpfenliege und der neuen sitzkipe (ach ja konfermationsgeld  geld verballert #d:q)


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



gringo92 schrieb:


> ich hab so ca. 600 euronen verprallert





Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Bei mir war'n es ca.1000Euro





Casualties schrieb:


> zwischen 1000 ->1500€ gewesen sein.
> 
> und 2009 wirds wa. noch mehr |bigeyes





Hanno schrieb:


> Bei mir warens auch ca. 1000-1500,





hechtler1 schrieb:


> ca. 1500 € losgeworden kann auch nen biss mehr sein !!





Mini-Broesel schrieb:


> so etwa 1000#h




man achste einzig und allein aufs alter...(zwischen 14-16)
alles sponsored bei papa???


----------



## turm13 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Macht doch nichts, hättest Du es ausgeschlagen?? Besser in Angelkram als in Bier und Kippen angelegt... Naja theoretisch wäre ja auch ein rauchender Biertrinkender jugendlicher Angler möglich aber das gibts ja nicht....


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



turm13 schrieb:


> Macht doch nichts, hättest Du es ausgeschlagen?? Besser in Angelkram als in Bier und Kippen angelegt... Naja theoretisch wäre ja auch ein rauchender Biertrinkender jugendlicher Angler möglich aber das gibts ja nicht....



ha,stimmt,heutzutage ist man in dem alter schon wieder ab vom stoff :q


----------



## Magnumwerfer (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



celler schrieb:


> ha,stimmt,heutzutage ist man in dem alter schon wieder ab vom stoff :q


 

|bla: Genau, da hat man dann gerade die *Mitlivekrise hinter sich gebracht.*


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



magnumwerfer schrieb:


> |bla: Genau, da hat man dann gerade die *mitlivekrise hinter sich gebracht.*


#6#6#6


----------



## gringo92 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



celler schrieb:


> man achste einzig und allein aufs alter...(zwischen 14-16)
> alles sponsored bei papa???



schön wärs.

keiner meiner eltern angelt , 
daher verstehen die meinen angelwarn kaum 

ich hab das geld vom geburtstag/weihnachten hatte noch was von meinem letzten geburtstag über insofern ist das nicht das problem.

als ich jetzt zu weihnachten allerdings nochmal so 150euro investieren wollte (die ich sogar noch habe) hat mein vater nicht mehr mitgespielt. das geld geht jetzt ans konto ,ich solls fürn führerschein sparen.

das geht allerdings warscheinlich im februar für ein neues zelt drauf


----------



## Mario563 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



gringo92 schrieb:


> ,ich solls fürn führerschein sparen.
> 
> das geht allerdings warscheinlich im februar für ein neues zelt drauf



Und Papa zahlt den Führerschein


----------



## gringo92 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Mario563 schrieb:


> Und Papa zahlt den Führerschein



ne hab noch geld von meiner komunion 

mal schauen ob das noch 1-2jahre hällt


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Fanne schrieb:


> wünsch dir viel glück dabei und vorallem ne überfallfreie zeit
> 
> *ps* gib net soviel für den ankelkram aus , der fisch der unten am köder knabbern soll interessiert es recht wenig  ob dein kram 1500€ gekostet hat:q
> 
> ...



Joa danke, wobei ich sagen muss, dass sich die meisten Kosten bei dem eizelnen Kleinkram heimlich einschleichen...darauf muss ich im nächsten Jahr höllisch drauf aufpassen!


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



celler schrieb:


> man achste einzig und allein aufs alter...(zwischen 14-16)
> alles sponsored bei papa???



Oder alle ein Komma vergessen *wegduck*|wavey:


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Hallo! 

Ich will nicht mit Zahlen um mich schmeißen, doch denke ich, dass schon einige Werte in meiner Tackle-Bude schlummern. 

Ich betreibe seit ca. 5 Jahren ausschließlich die Karpfenangelei und habe schon viel investiert. Allerdings bin ich an einem Punkt angelangt wo die Ausgaben dafür weniger werden. Muss wohl wegen intensiver Flussfischerei meine Swinger umstellen, die neuen kosten an die 90,- € (sollen europäische Füchse sein, wer in der Materie drinsteckt weiß was ich meine). 
Aber wer gibt dass jedes Jahr aus? 

Außerdem werde ich mir einen Trolley zulegen. Hab die Schlepperei satt. Muss auch nicht Fuchs oder sonstwas draufstehen....kostet 80,- € hab einen im Auge. 


Müsst ihr immer von allem das neuste haben ?  
(anders kann ich mir diese Ausgaben nicht erklären)
Eh ich mir nen neues Zelt kaufe kipp ich 1 Liter Imprägnierspray auf meine JRC Sti.....

Ansonsten bin ich glücklich. 
Ich frage mich nur, ob ihr alle nix an den Haken hängt? Ruten, Rollen, Zelte, Liegen.....1000-2000-3000,- €, alles wurde erwähnt. 

Aber keiner sprach davon, dass er die Mitgliedsbeiträge im Verein und Köder auch noch bezahlen muss (außer die Stipper)....da kommt doch auch noch was zusammen. 

Na ja, bin 26, wahrscheinlich zu alt


----------



## Magnumwerfer (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

http://www.wiereichbinich.de/


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Vielleicht ein ganz klein wenig off topic, aber dennoch zum Thema passend.

Ich frag mich in meinem nun doch gesetzten Alter auch oft, woher die " jungen Leute " die ganze Kohle haben.

Zurückgedacht an meine Zeit:

Das Lehrgeld ( so um die 300 DM im letzten Jahr ) wurde am 30.sten auf mein Konto überwiesen und war am nächsten Werktag , mindestens zum Teil, beim Angelgerätehändler. Mit dem Wehrsold bei der Bundeswehr war das nicht anders. 
Wurde das Geld dann für andere Sachen knapp - es wurde eigentlich immer knapp - halfen halt manchmal die Eltern, wurde gejobbt oder eben gedarbt. Irgendwie hat es halt immer gepasst.
Das war bei fast allen meinen Kumpels damals nicht anders. Wer nicht angeln ging, hat das Geld halt für Klamotten, Moped oder sonstwas ausgegeben. 
Vergleicht man jetzt mal die Kaufkraft von 300 DM von vor 30 Jahren mit der von 1000€ heute, so hat sich eigentlich nicht viel geändert. 
Will heißen, die Jungs und Mädels von heute sind genauso verantwortungslos und kurzdenkend, interessengesteuert und geldverschwenderisch wie der Größte Teil der Jugend von damals. Und genausowenig wie wir damals für " vernünftige " Argumente empfänglich waren, sind es die Jungs und Mädels heute. 
Die meisten kommen früh genug und zwangsweise in die Situation, sich genau zu überlegen wieviel sie für was ausgeben können.

 Bis dahin viel Spass.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Also ich habe bestimmt dieses Jahr 500€ ausgegeben, vielleicht noch etwas mehr.
Aber alles aus eigener Tasche.
Wenn ich etwas unbedingt haben will, spare ich darauf und dann wird es halt gekauft.

Eigentlich möchte ich ja nur die Wirtschaft ankurbeln:m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Will heißen, die Jungs und Mädels von heute sind genauso verantwortungslos und kurzdenkend, interessengesteuert und geldverschwenderisch wie der Größte Teil der Jugend von damals. Und genausowenig wie wir damals für " vernünftige " Argumente empfänglich waren, sind es die Jungs und Mädels heute.



Volltreffer:m


----------



## bacalo (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Servus,

eigentlich passe ich nicht ins Karpfenforum, siehe hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114107&highlight=Karpfen.

Hielt mich heuer eher zurück, 
ja - ich verkaufte sogar meine bewährten Sportex-Ruten (die honiggelben, auch 2 Nußbraunfarbene). Insgesamt 7 Sportex (Handmade vom Karl-Heinz Schl. aus Veitshöchheim). 
Allesamt vom Ersparten aus dem 1. Lehrjahr (1976).

Weitere, auch Rollen wurden während einer Anglerbörse veräußert. 

Dafür leistete ich mir die 3000 er Infinity,
den Umstieg auf einer anderen, relativ neuen Multifilen
sowie diversve Jigs-Verbrauchsteile.

So nebenbei, die Illex-Wobbler sind echt fängig.

Und ab und zu mal bei "1,2 huch teuer" geklickt.

Alles zusammen (Angelkarten, Sprit, Verschleiß und und und)
da bleibt schon einiges hängen, realistisch gesehen, jährlich
1000,00 T€uronen, aber es ist ja für einen guten Zweck.

Nämlich für MICH:q!

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Fischstäbchen (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Will heißen, die Jungs und Mädels von heute sind genauso verantwortungslos und kurzdenkend, interessengesteuert und geldverschwenderisch wie der Größte Teil der Jugend von damals. Und genausowenig wie wir damals für " vernünftige " Argumente empfänglich waren, sind es die Jungs und Mädels heute.
> Die meisten kommen früh genug und zwangsweise in die Situation, sich genau zu überlegen wieviel sie für was ausgeben können.
> 
> Bis dahin viel Spass.


 
Aber jetzt mal auf das Angeln bezogen finde ich das es für die Jugendlichen ein Zeitvertreib ist der sie nicht zu Drogen und Alkohol führt|kopfkrat. Glaub mir, da gibt es schlimmere Arten das Geld auf dem Kopf zuhauen.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## gringo92 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Fischstäbchen schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal auf das Angeln bezogen finde ich das es für die Jugendlichen ein Zeitvertreib ist der sie nicht zu Drogen und Alkohol führt|kopfkrat. Glaub mir, da gibt es schlimmere Arten das Geld auf dem Kopf zuhauen.
> 
> Gruß Oliver



stimmt !

gibt aber auch viele die sparen .. auch nicht schlecht. 

aber die jenigen haben meist keine richtigen hobbies und sitzen den ganzen tag zuhause und machen was für die schule.

das is nicht so mein ding 

angeln ist und bleibt eines der schönsten hobbies der welt.

und wen ich von mädchen aus meiner klasse erfahren (STADTKINDER ) die denken das skorpione Unterwasser wohnen |uhoh: bin ich froh das ich häufig in der natur bin


----------



## -qwertz- (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Ich hab dieses Jahr viel zu viel ausgegeben, eigentlich so wie jedes jahr:q aber es muss einfach sein

Aber meine mam meint auch ich solls das geld lieber fürs angeln & Aquaristik verprasseln als für alk oder sonstige sachen#6


greez
kevin


----------



## magic feeder (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

naja, so um die 2000 euro dürften es dieses jahr schon gewesen sein....wenn es langt......aber dafür habe ich mein equipment bald vervollständigt


----------



## CarpMetty (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bei mir waren es 2000€!!! Ohne die Kohle für Futter, und Kleinkram!!!#d


Ach du Schxxxx! Hab mein Futterboot mit Echolot vergessen, nochmal schlappe 1000€! Da darfste eigentlich nicht drüber nachdenken............


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Ach du Schxxxx! Hab mein Futterboot mit Echolot vergessen, nochmal schlappe 1000€! Da darfste eigentlich nicht drüber nachdenken............




Hasste dir das Carponizer oder das Baitcruser geholt oder wie?


----------



## raabj (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Ach du Schxxxx! Hab mein Futterboot mit Echolot vergessen, nochmal schlappe 1000€! Da darfste eigentlich nicht drüber nachdenken............


 


Na dann kann´s dir ja nicht so wehtun wen so einfach mal nen 1000der vergisst. 

oder

Du hast es erfolgreich verdrängt


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Mein Gerätehändler fragt schon längst nicht mehr, ob er mir helfen kann. Ein typischer Einkauf sieht bei mir folgendermaßen aus:
1 Päckchen Haken
1 Päckchen Wirbel
1 Päckchen Stopper
1 Päckchen Lochbleie 
2 Kopytos

Zum Jahresende wurde es dann mit Wathose und ein wenig Mefoequipment für den Urlaub ein bißchen mehr, das ist aber die absolute Ausnahme.


----------



## angelpfeife (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Bei mir warens dieses Jahr nicht so viele Einkäufe, da ich eine Shoppingsperre von meinen Eltern verpasst gekriegt hab:c:
Daiwa powermesh: 55€
4 kopytos und Köpfe: 10€
8 Wobbler: 75€
Kleinkram: 40€
Monoschnur: 13€
Stradic gtm rb: 82€
fireline: 27€
Angelkarten:100€
Andere spinnköder 10€
Das macht dann so ca. 320€
Ich denke was manche hier an Kohle raushauen ist echt nicht mehr schön Zitat eines anderen Anglers: Was es gibt die Stella schon ab 400€ (weis nicht mehr vie viel es genau war)! Da nehm ich gleich 4 (!). Und wenn wir schon beim Geld von Jugendlichen für alc sind: So viel kann man garnich saufen wie Angeln kostet|supergri


----------



## zrako (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



zrako schrieb:


> hab meine ausrüstung neu aufgebaut und etwa 5500€ investiert#q:m



update
es kam noch ein 4er carpsounder roc set, eine outcast und 2 big batrunner dazu

ca 6500€


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



zrako schrieb:


> update
> es kam noch ein 4er carpsounder roc set, eine outcast und 2 big batrunner dazu
> 
> ca 6500€



Muss mich ebenfalls nach oben Korrigieren |uhoh:

2 Neue Rollen,Fox Euro Swinger und Rodpod haben den Preis noch mal um knappe 280 Euro nach oben geschossen.

Dadurch das ich dem Verein Für Sportfischer beitrete,muss ich nächstes jahr für alle Karten :

ASV-Bockum=30Euro (Rheinschein mit drinne!!)
Vfs-Krefeld=120Euro ( 50% sind Aufnahme)
Wendebecken=20Euro
Vispass=23Euro
eventuell noch 65 für den ASV-Krevag aber das steht noch offen.

Unterm Strich : 263Euro (eventuell nur 198)

Die 120 hat mein Vater übernommen und 30 fürn ASV-Bockum übernimmt vlt meine Mutter.Den Rest zahl ich.Übrigens habe ich wegen der Konfimation die finanziellen Möglichkeiten gehabt, um mir das ganze Zeugs zu besorgen...desweiteren bekomme ich *z.B: KEIN TASCHENGELD*! sondern muss mir das Angeln selbst finanzieren! Bis auf (ein Glück) die ein oder andere Vereinsmitgliedsschaft|rolleyes

Ich empfehle jedem nächstes Jahr mal eine Ausgabenliste zu führen,genauso wie eine Fangliste mit Infos! So ne Fangliste ist echt super hilfreich und ist auch nicht soo super viel Arbeit die paar Infos nebenbei mit einzutragen...áber echt auf lange Sicht hin,sehr hilfreich um Rückschlüsse zu bekommen,z.B: Für den Winter!

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und ich wünsche allen Boardis und Karpfencracks nen schönes Weihnachtsfest im kreise der Familie oder der Kolegen!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal eine Ausgabenliste fürhren, weil es mich interessiert wieviel ich wirklich verhaue:vik:.

Aber wenn ich so bei manchen lese, welche Summen die Ausgeben..... 
5000€,10000€ sogar 20000€ und mehr, manche müssen richtige Managergehälter beziehen, dass würde ich auch gerne :q


----------



## gringo92 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal eine Ausgabenliste fürhren, weil es mich interessiert wieviel ich wirklich verhaue:vik:.
> 
> Aber wenn ich so bei manchen lese, welche Summen die Ausgeben.....
> 5000€,10000€ sogar 20000€ und mehr, manche müssen richtige Managergehälter beziehen, dass würde ich auch gerne :q



hab ich bis februar dieses jahr auch gemacht .. danach war ich so deprimiert das ich aufgehört habe eine liste zu führen, eingekauft wurde weiter :vik:


----------



## Schleie07 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

noch nix.Habe mir erstmal einen plan zusammen gestellt was ich noch brauche.Den plan werde ich demnächst abhaken und da werden bestimmt 100 euro für locker


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

habe ca. 4000 € ausgegeben.

komplett neue Ausrüstung inkl. extra Karpfenausrüstung.

Ich habe mittlerweile für jeden Bereich etwas.


----------



## BigGamer (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr dieses Jahr in Tackle investiert???*

ich hab ca. 500-600 euro ausgegeben.
richtig übel wirds 2009:
ich brauch ne neue hechtspinnrute (meine alte hat letztes mal in holland den geist aufgegeben:c) und ne leichte spinne für forelle und barsch auch noch und dann wollte ich noch fliegenfischen anfangen und dann noch der ganze kleinkram und köder (vor allem jerkbaits schlagen ja gewaltig auf den beutel:c)


----------

